# Sticky  List of Blood Trailing dogs and owners.



## Brandon_SPC2

I'm part of a group on Facebook called Florida Blood Trailing Network. I asked if it was okay to add the infromation on here since some do not have a Facebook page. Here is a list of owners and their dogs to help with the trailing down game mostly deer. I have seen a lot of their posts and these guys and gals know what they are doing so I figured it would help for us to possibly have a list. Below is the terms to calling a dog out please read carefully.


Volunteer Dog and handler teams and the counties they are available for help are listed below with contact info:

*ESCAMBIA COUNTY:*
Karl Aeppli - Facebook message 
Ashley and Jake Carden - 832-612-9604
832-612-9615

*SANTA ROSA COUNTY:*
Lee Ellis - 850-826-4491
Karl Aeppli - (Blackwater Area)
Kerree King - 850-619-2501
Ashley and Jake Carden - 832-612-9604
832-612-9615

*OKALOOSA COUNTY:*
Randy Rodriguez (crestview) 850-826-3542
Chris Meeks (NW) - Facebook message
Josh Cooper - 850-902-2673
Lee Ellis - 850-826-4491 
Karl Aeppli - (Blackwater area)
Ashley and Jake Carden - 832-612-9604
832-612-9615

*WALTON COUNTY:*
Tony Luker - 334-589-0767


*HOLMES COUNTY:*
Shane Riley - 850-373-3601
Tony Luker - 334-589-0767


*WASHINGTON COUNTY:*
Tony Luker - 334-589-0767

Hunters, remember these teams listed above are offering the assistance of themselves and there dog partners to assist with helping to recover a down/wounded deer for you on a voluntary basis, and these teams put alot of time, effort, training, and money into there dogs so please be respectful of the teams and the handlers decisions on working the dog to be most succesful for you. Please remember these teams are voluntarily helping fellow hunters, i'm sure the teams would appreciate reimbursement of expense for travel to get there dogs to you.

To give the dog the best possible chance for success, please follow these simple instructions, which were compiled by our experienced blood trailing handlers:

1) Don't search more than 20 yards past the last blood.

2) Don't take your lap dog and then call for a blood dog. 

3) Call ASAP, you can always go back and look without a dog if none available. 

4) Mark the last blood. 

5) Get permission of neighbors to search if you think it might be needed.

Note: It should be understood that the hunter requesting the help from a blood trailing/tracking dog will cover the expenses of the member coming to your rescue. 

We would really like photographs documenting the recovery too for the page if it's possible. Good luck & be safe.

All dealings between the hunter and the dog and handler contacted for help is strictly between those two persons and FBTN is not liable for anything resulting from any activity generated from this group.


----------



## delta dooler

Good deal, on Wastebook, there is a group called "Nose to the ground Mississippi, a free blood trailing service", and it's great, I've been keeping up with them and they have recovered several deer this year already. I hope I don't ever have to ask for help, but if I do, it's good to know there's help out there. And these guy love putting their dogs to work!


----------



## Achim2

Does anybody know about someone doing it in Baldwin Co. Al?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Achim2 said:


> Does anybody know about someone doing it in Baldwin Co. Al?


I don't have any but the people listed in Escambia County might help since it is the neighboring county.


----------



## llllllllll

Great info, I'm sure they can help someone locate their deer if they get in bind.


----------



## K-Bill

good deal - thanks for posting this!


----------



## OHenry

Good folks helping out!


----------



## NipTide

I used this guy last year. He lives in central Baldwin County. 
Roger Barnhill III
Tracking Service
(251) 424-0337
[email protected]

A quality individual that does it as a hobby. I do give him some $ because he goes to every measure to recover the deer for you.


----------



## 69Viking

delta dooler said:


> Good deal, on Wastebook, there is a group called "Nose to the ground Mississippi, a free blood trailing service", and it's great, I've been keeping up with them and they have recovered several deer this year already. I hope I don't ever have to ask for help, but if I do, it's good to know there's help out there. And these guy love putting their dogs to work!


Thanks for that, joined their Facebook group. I hunt in Attala County MS near Goodman and might need them one day!


----------



## K-Bill

69Viking said:


> Thanks for that, joined their Facebook group. I hunt in Attala County MS near Goodman and might need them one day!


Check the post dates, Viking. Looks like the recommended reading pulled one over on ya haha.


----------



## 69Viking

Nope, I saw the date was old but the information was still legit. Nose to the Ground Mississippi is still helping hunters find deer and where I hunt has some thick pine thickets with briars that will cut you open pretty bad. This makes finding a wounded deer that travels 100 yards or more difficult to find, I got lucky last year and found the Doe I shot in a dry creek bed about 200 yards from where I shot her. She made it that far on 3 legs thru thick briars as I hit the front shoulder and blew it up.


----------

